# winter in florida



## biker (Feb 9, 2012)

we are almost there, we are looking for a winter place in florida, i have looked into Riverside rv resort in arcadia fla, if anyone has any info please let us hear from them, thanks, any other places would that anyone knows of would be helpfull thanks


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2012)

Well right now we are in Fort Pickens National park but will not be here all winter.  Still can get pretty cool here but there are a lot of Northerners here for the 44 alowed days


----------



## Bill 340 (Feb 9, 2012)

Riverside is a nice park, we go there sometimes in the summer, we live here in lakeland fl. about an hour away. what are you  looking for in a park, maybe we could suggest some.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 10, 2012)

My parents stay at Robinson Orange in Plant City. Nothing fancy but rates are reasonable.


----------



## BarneyS (Feb 10, 2012)

A couple of years ago we stayed from Jan until April at Crystal Lake Village  http://crystallake-village.com/ in Wachula, Florida.  It is located about mid state and is near Sebring.   It is a very nice, clean park with lots of activities, excellent facilities, and friendly people.  The rates are very reasonable for a nice Florida park.  We would stay there again if we didn't have access to the military parks.
Barney


----------



## tdphillips (Feb 11, 2012)

We have been at Wekive RV Resort near Sanford, Fl. for almost a month and will come back again.  The sites are big and there are 800 of them - at least.  There is a heated pool and a lagoon with water from a artesian well which flows into the St. Johns River.  Marina and a Tiki Bar and lots of good fishing.  The internet is a little "iffy" and you have to pay for it AND the cable but the price is very reasonable.  Fire ants are a problem right now but they will come right to the site and spread poison on them as soon as you report seeing them.  Family owned KOA with clean bathrooms but not very many of them for the size of the park.  Look at WekivaRVresort.com and see what you think.


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 12, 2012)

tdphillips;76256 said:
			
		

> We have been at Wekive RV Resort near Sanford, Fl. for almost a month and will come back again.  The sites are big and there are 800 of them - at least.  There is a heated pool and a lagoon with water from a artesian well which flows into the St. Johns River.  Marina and a Tiki Bar and lots of good fishing.  The internet is a little "iffy" and you have to pay for it AND the cable but the price is very reasonable.  Fire ants are a problem right now but they will come right to the site and spread poison on them as soon as you report seeing them.  Family owned KOA with clean bathrooms but not very many of them for the size of the park.  Look at WekivaRVresort.com and see what you think.



May be different in the Winter. We stayed there for Labor Day weekend and would not go back again. They had good sites, etc., but they opened the resort up to the public and it was a complete mad house. There were so many people (non campers) there that we could not/did not want to use any of the facilities.


----------



## vanole (Feb 12, 2012)

I find that some of the muni parks in Fl are nice.  Nice place to roost to avoid the cold is Larry & Penny Thompson Memorial Park in SW Miami.  Full hookups.  Park is well run, clean and staff is friendly.


----------



## tdphillips (Feb 17, 2012)

That is something to consider.  There is a vry large RV Rally here now and so we are crowded together and I have seen a few "permanents" that need to clean up their act, but so far, it's been a good place to stay.  I wondered why all the large concrete picnic tables were there/  Must be for the day folks, huh?


----------

